# Ankona lead time?



## John_boat (Mar 25, 2018)

The tittle says it all. Does anyone know how long the wait list is for a build currently?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Depends on the model. Which one are you interested in and I can find out....


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Native SUV 17 - 5 months
Native SUV 14 - 3 months
ShadowCast 16 - 8-10 weeks
ShadowCast 18 - 3 months
Copperhead - 6 months
Cayenne - 9 months
Advent - Production is coming soon


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Salt Marsh 1444 - 2-3 months
Salt Marsh 1656 - 4 months
Heron 16 - 13 months
Heron 18 - 4 months
Tavernier 17 - 3 months


----------



## John_boat (Mar 25, 2018)

Shadowcast said:


> Native SUV 17 - 5 months
> Native SUV 14 - 3 months
> ShadowCast 16 - 8-10 weeks
> ShadowCast 18 - 3 months
> ...


Thanks a bunch.
Will I have weight distribution issues if I’m solo the majority of the time in a Cayenne?
I’ve seen Yeti’s as casting platforms on the bow I’m assuming this is for ballast. But I also read you stated in an other thread trimming is super responsive to this hull design.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

John_boat said:


> Thanks a bunch.
> Will I have weight distribution issues if I’m solo the majority of the time in a Cayenne?
> I’ve seen Yeti’s as casting platforms on the bow I’m assuming this is for ballast. But I also read you stated in an other thread trimming is super responsive to this hull design.


You wont have weight distribution issues at all on the Cayenne. I would keep the motor partially in the water to give you tracking while running the TM. Yeti's on the bow is to get you on a casting platform and a higher vantage point. Yes, the Cayenne is very sensitive to trim. That is what makes it such a great skiff. While running you can really get that skiff running efficiently with the tabs.


----------



## John_boat (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks again. I understand that folks are using the Yetis as casting platforms, just didn’t know if having a full cooler on the bow would help, instead of a traditional casting platform. 
You’re a sales rep what kind of a deposit is it to get on the build list? I’m very interested in the Cayenne seems like it ticks all the boxes for My location and my desire to run from Estero Bay up to Matlacha with out any safety concerns.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

John_boat said:


> Thanks again. I understand that folks are using the Yetis as casting platforms, just didn’t know if having a full cooler on the bow would help, instead of a traditional casting platform.
> You’re a sales rep what kind of a deposit is it to get on the build list? I’m very interested in the Cayenne seems like it ticks all the boxes for My location and my desire to run from Estero Bay up to Matlacha with out any safety concerns.


The 12 gallon fuel cell up front does enough to add weight to the bow; more so if you have a TM battery up there. So the deposit is $300. It is completely refundable and transferable between models. The $300 holds your spot on the assembly queue.


----------



## John_boat (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks again. More info in a few posts than a few months I appreciate it. 
John


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Let me know if I can help get you closer to your skiff.


----------

